
Ask HN: Do you ever use an online whiteboard? - teda
I&#x27;m a developer that&#x27;s studying product management.<p>I have a product idea for an online whiteboard.<p>I know there are already some out there and I&#x27;m investigating if there&#x27;s room for a new product that fills a need not met.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear from the community about your experience using one.<p>Otherwise, if you&#x27;d care to respond anonymously, I&#x27;ve got an online survey<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;SHVWYRV
======
nickelite
I dont. I love whiteboards if i have a stylus. But I seldom do

~~~
ddingus
Seconded.

I do have a stylus in my Note 4 phone. It gets considerable use because it's
there.

The mouse doesn't work well for this use case. A track pad can... but
marginally.

Google Sheets actually works fairly well for some list or discussion oriented
WB tasks.

~~~
cpncrunch
You can use a Wacom graphics tablet, which generally works very well.

~~~
ddingus
With the exception being I will probably never be where said tablet actually
is.

Right now, it's laptop and phone. Not gonna carry anything else. The next
"laptop" may well be one of these "can be tablet" devices. No way I would need
a Wacom, though they are fantastic. I've used 'em in the past.

~~~
cpncrunch
The latest Surface laptops look interesting. It will be interesting to see if
Apple comes out with a touchscreen laptop in the future.

~~~
ddingus
The user experience on the Surface machines is pretty good right now. I would
be very interested to see how Apple would end up doing it too.

